# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  CellRobot, customizable modular robot, KEYi Technology Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - KEYi Technology Inc.

youtube.com/@cellrobot7666

twitter.com/cellrobot

instagram.com/cellrobot

"CellRobot | Hundreds of Modular Robots in One" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Intro Video-CellRobot

Published on Aug 18, 2015




> Get to know CellRobot! What will you create?

----------


## Airicist

Kickstarter video for CellRobot

Published on Oct 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese company’s CellRobot is the modular robot of your dreams"

by Chris O'Brien
October 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CellRobot launching video
August 15, 2016

----------

